# steury bottling co., bottle not common, info??



## dictracy

Hello, I am hoping someone out there can help me.  I acquired this bottle years ago, in the 80s, in Bluffton, Indiana where it originated at the Steury Bottling Company started in the 1930s.  However, although this company is known for the commonly found ACL Heart's Club soda bottles, I have not been able, as yet, to uncover more information on this beautifully detailed embossed Heart's Club bottle, nor have I ever seen another one.  I have tried everything over the years from researching the company, contacting wells county chamber of commerce and even a failed email attempt to a Steury family member.  Please look at attached photos and I would greatly appreciate any information from anybody who knows anything or has seen one before, thank you.   the only marking on the bottom is 21-7


----------



## RCO

the bottle is likely from 20's or 30's or 40's  based on the style , don't really know anything about it , this should really be posted in soda's section , you'll get more information there


----------



## RCO

as someone who collects art deco and embossed bottles although mostly from Ontario Canada , can tell you some of them are very common and easy to find . others are very rare and hard to find , perhaps you have a hard to find bottle , some of these art deco bottles are hard to find and only used for a couple years during say 20's or 30's


----------



## CreekWalker

I believe the most important aspect, of bottle value, is not how scarce, but how much demand it has on the collector market. Since a relatively unknown bottle , is not known to most collectors, they have very little knowledge of it's history and generally see a rare, but unknown bottle as little more than a novelty. Recent sold auction prices for art deco soda bottles range from $5 to $12, rare and exceptionally embossed, mint art deco bottles, bring $15 to 35. Two local collectors , who have desired a example of a local art deco soda bottle, one which, has articles written about the bottler, or a legendary owner, and has had numerous forum posts, , thus creating high public demand, may see a high bid of $100.


----------



## RBrinneman

dictracy said:


> View attachment 171833View attachment 171834Hello, I am hoping someone out there can help me.  I acquired this bottle years ago, in the 80s, in Bluffton, Indiana where it originated at the Steury Bottling Company started in the 1930s.  However, although this company is known for the commonly found ACL Heart's Club soda bottles, I have not been able, as yet, to uncover more information on this beautifully detailed embossed Heart's Club bottle, nor have I ever seen another one.  I have tried everything over the years from researching the company, contacting wells county chamber of commerce and even a failed email attempt to a Steury family member.  Please look at attached photos and I would greatly appreciate any information from anybody who knows anything or has seen one before, thank you.   the only marking on the bottom is 21-7


My wife's grandfather was Amos Steury, founder of Steury Bottling.  We still live in Bluffton, IN and have a large collection of bottles, crates, and misc. Steury Bottling items.  We do not have this type of item in our collection. Please let me know if you still have this item and if you are interested in selling it.


----------

